
Grandview is a new “distraction-free” writing environment - fogus
http://www.darkheartfelt.com/
======
darkheartfelt
@bcl222 Thanks. Here's a review by Patrick Rhone at MinimalMac.com that just
came out today --> <http://bit.ly/jMAdoY>

------
BCL222
wild!

